#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Field Data

## cybermoj

Good day!

I am an undergraduate student of petroleum engineering. My interests are mainly concerned with computer simulators like IPM and ECLIPSE. To learn these softwares, I am trying to build models (other than that already provided) using data from actual fields if possible. But these programs require a lot of data to be put into use effectively. For example, if I want to model a reservoir in a program like ECLIPSE, I would need the geological and geophysical data of the reservoir, SCAL data, PVT properties, initialization paramaters and well placement of the field, to name a few. We may be provided data by a company when we are doing our final year projects under that company, but otherwise, this data is very hard to get your hands on.

I have heard that some countries like Norway provide free data to students or researchers which I can use to model a reservoir. Can anyone provide me more information in this regard?



Thanks!~See More: Field Data

----------

